# Sub £30 sealant for white?



## PLuKE (Mar 4, 2009)

Well, after getting my new F31 330d in white. I find I am buying a couple of new products, as I have mainly had black/dark grey and blue cars.

So I have been reading that a sealant is best on a white car. I have machined the car lightly with Megs Ultimate Polish and some AF Tripple, so the bodywork is in great condition (within reason)

So, what sealant is best, I would like to apply it every other weekend on the car after a wash. Some of the Poorboys EX-P etc seems to get good results, is there any others people can recommend, mainly looking here for an amazing finish, rather than durability.

Any recommendations up to £25.

Many thanks again!!
Luke


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Hi Luke. 

Sounds like a lovely motor!! I'm biased though, as I have an alpine white f30 320d lol. 

Anyhoo, I have several sealants I go to, each is very easy to use and gives great results (in my humble opinion) 

Soft 99 Fusso Coat - I really love this stuff. Very easily used and delivers fantastic gloss levels. 

Orchard Autocare Speed Seal (and Orchard Autocare Perfection) - insanely quick and simple to use, spray onto panel, spread and buff off immediately. Follow with Perfection for added gloss and protection. 

I've also read great things about Wowos Crystal Sealant - haven't tried it though, bit it's on the list. 

Health to enjoy the new car btw. 

Cooks


----------



## chris.t (Jan 18, 2014)

Gyeon wetcoat works well but doesn't last as long as others. Its dead quick and easy to apply so the durability doesn't really bother me.


----------



## Berylburton (Sep 14, 2013)

FK1000p as the sealant and FK425 as a quick detailer. Two of the very best products for rock bottom prices.


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

Gyeon Cure as a spray sealant is very nice! 
Not the longest sealant to hold on, but the beading and water behaviour is awesome 
And it's so damn easy to apply you won't mind every 3-4 months re-applying

Have to agree with fusso, although I got 4+ months from King Of gloss, and that gives an amazing finish


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Berylburton said:


> FK1000p as the sealant and FK425 as a quick detailer. Two of the very best products for rock bottom prices.


This is a great shout - or you could go with Serious Performance Ultra Gloss Show Detailer V3 as an alternative to the FK#425. Either way will look ace on light colours.


----------



## CTR247 (Aug 11, 2013)

Soft99 Fusso is definately worth a mention , available at the price point you mention , great finish , easy of use and also have good durability too. Available in light and dark options


----------



## PLuKE (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks guys. Is a sealant different to a synthetic wax?

I see some people use a carnubra based wax on white cars, while many use a sealant type?

Luke


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

PLuKE said:


> Thanks guys. Would is a sealant different to a synthetic wax?
> 
> I see some people use a carnubra based wax on white cars, while many use a sealant type?
> 
> Luke


Both will protect the paint. Each can give a different "look" which is purely down to personal preference. And of course there will be other variables like water behaviour, ease of application and removal, durability.


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Something to consider here is that Tripple is not AF's preferred polish for sealants. Tough prep would normally be the choice for sealants, it leaves nothing on the surface so the sealant will bond better. Having said that, I do not believe it is cast in stone, AF themselves say their own sealant, Tough Coat can be used on Tripple. With that it mind you may want to consider Blackfire Wet Diamond on sale just now and with the code DW4U2, it will finish up around your price. It may not last as long over tripple ( or even work) and if you really want a sealant I would be tempted to spend a little more and get the Gloss Enhancing Polish as well while the price is good. They are excellent products and not seen at these prices often.

http://www.motorgeek.co.uk/cgi-bin/ecom.cgi?Command=ShowProduct&db_pid=469


----------



## PLuKE (Mar 4, 2009)

steelghost said:


> Both will protect the paint. Each can give a different "look" which is purely down to personal preference. And of course there will be other variables like water behaviour, ease of application and removal, durability.


I do miss a proper wax, but of late I have been using a liquid wax, some of which are carnauba and synthetic.

I basically want the best finish for white, but as you and other day, it's all personal.

Luke


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

FK1000p is a great choice...I also recommend Poorboys Natty white.


----------



## Kris1986 (May 19, 2008)

I am in the same boat as you, just purchased a Octavia vRS in white, and the struggle is real. Always had dark and dark grey cars, so I have lots of carnauba waxes (Victoria waxes, Glasur and similar), but I want that pearlescent to sparkle. 

After lots of reading, I have purchased Sonax Polymer Netshield and Brilliant shine detailer - this is mostly because of the pictures I have seen from detailersdomain, ease of use and the hydrophobic properties which seems to be almost unreal and the price. I also like that the bottle is aerosol so it can be used several times without curing take place.

It have a coat with Soft 99 Fusso Coat now, but it dont seem to give the paint that little extra. Looking forward to polish with M205 and then Sonax PNS in the spring time.

Good luck with your choice


----------



## Jag_Andrew (Jul 6, 2016)

FK1000p is my choice for my silver car and my friend's pearl white car. A couple of coats is enough to see me through the majority of the winter

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## matty.13 (May 3, 2011)

Wo wo crystal sealant . Might even stil be on offer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fruitcake (May 9, 2011)

Another vote for FK1000p from me, certainly for winter if not all year round. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Tough Coat or 845 would work well mate. Hope you enjoy the wheels.


----------



## jag1 (Jan 24, 2010)

Carlack is long lasting and great on white


----------



## milner3226 (Apr 14, 2011)

I've used fk1000p for the first time this year and so far I'm really impressed. Went on very easy and repels water well. Going by all the reviews it should last all winter as well.


----------



## PLuKE (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks for all the comments.

I have seen Chemical Guys have White Light, which going from the description sounds like the finish I want.

But, still keep going back to purchasing a proper wax, as it does feel good/sense of occasion 

But worry I would loose something as its on a white car using a wax, Which I have been looking some Zymol Creame and Auto Finesse Fusion/Illusion 

Luke


----------



## voon (Apr 28, 2010)

Yeah ... I got a can of FK1000 lieing around as well since forever. Old, tested product, that works very well and is my go to product for any "normal" person that jsut wants a good, lasting coat, with proper shine. This is an absolute workhorse for a good price.


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

Sonax polymer netshield gets my vote. Buy a bottle of their brilliant shine detailer and you have some sterlings to spend on other things.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

I also started using FK1000p this year and it is hugely impressive.

Super easy to use, can go in most surfaces (including smooth plastic trim), looks great, sheds most of the dirt when it rains, seems to last for months and months.

Really have been so pleased with this huge tin for under £20.



Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMcG (Oct 25, 2012)

I have had FK for years and always go back to it so cheap and reliable and lasts well. Easy to use too


----------



## wysol2 (Jan 19, 2016)

What about britemax extreme 2.0 
I got myself a sample last week and try it tomorrow on my white Perl nissan









Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## EVL (Dec 31, 2010)

For ease of use, I'd have to say Optimum's Optiseal. Or their new Hyperseal if you want it to last a little longer.


----------



## Zebra (Dec 2, 2010)

Have a look at Wax Planet White Noise. It has montan wax within it.


----------



## m4tth3w (May 27, 2016)

It’s interesting there’s such a massive following for the FK1000p here! What’s the consensus on durability? (A rough idea on time between applications and mileage would be really appreciated) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## voon (Apr 28, 2010)

FK1000P lasts for months .. it's not a short one among the easy to apply normal "waxes". Should be around the longest lasting "waxes". It's around since a long while and never ceased to be top. It's the do it all: Cheap, lasts, shines, easy. You can try something like 12 Month Fusso COat for something similar in type, but probably more expensive.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

m4tth3w said:


> It's interesting there's such a massive following for the FK1000p here! What's the consensus on durability? (A rough idea on time between applications and mileage would be really appreciated)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I got my first tin of FK1000p beginning of July this year.

Its been on the shopping trolley since then, with only being washed a few times and its only recently started to look like it wasnt quite as shiny or beading quite as well - so i would say 6 months is not unreasonable on that basis.

My daily driver got a coat of FK beginning of July also, then a deep clean and a fresh coat in September and it is still going strong from that - lots of self cleaning going on in strong rain and a quick shampoo brings the epic beading and shine right back up.

Super easy to apply and to buff off - It really is, in my limited experience of using it, very, very impressive stuff.

... And just £20 for a huge tub :argie::argie:


----------



## Fruitcake (May 9, 2011)

My previous car had 2 coats of FK1000p applied every October and it would easily last until the following March providing I didn’t try using any really harsh chemicals in between. Love the stuff and for value for money I think it’s hard to beat. 

Current car has a ceramic coating on the body but I’ve still got FK1000p on the wheels.


----------



## m4tth3w (May 27, 2016)

Thanks very much for the detailed replies! It's really appreciated! I think I might just have to give it a go in the new year... especially as my current wax is nearing the bottom of the tin! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Autoglanz.UK (Sep 16, 2017)

Britemax Elements V2


----------



## voon (Apr 28, 2010)

m4tth3w said:


> Thanks very much for the detailed replies! It's really appreciated! I think I might just have to give it a go in the new year... especially as my current wax is nearing the bottom of the tin!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a good decision. Dreaming of crazy improvements on white is, in all detailing fora I ever visited, a fantasy ... a wish. White simply doesn't have the physical attributes to do anything like a deep carnauba shine of a dark blue or similar.

Therefore it's very simple: Go for longevity and affordable options.


----------



## m4tth3w (May 27, 2016)

voon said:


> It's a good decision. Dreaming of crazy improvements on white is, in all detailing fora I ever visited, a fantasy ... a wish. White simply doesn't have the physical attributes to do anything like a deep carnauba shine of a dark blue or similar.
> 
> Therefore it's very simple: Go for longevity and affordable options.


Totally agree, although I'm using Naviwax Ioncoat for light colours at the moment and really find it excellent on the Alpine white. When I've invested in the FK1000p I'll do a comparison with the the Naviwax to see which I prefer, but I could live with a little less shine if I get longer lasting surface protection.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stefan... (Mar 23, 2014)

What is everyones reccomendation for the wettest look on white paint?


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

GTECH C2V3 on white is ideal and produces a sharp look which as its easy one and off can be layered every wash when drying as well. The best in my opinion was Jeff's Werkstatt Acrylic Jet trigger which is No longer available. When I had a pearl white car switched to C2V3 and was impressed by that as well.


----------



## Stoner (Jun 25, 2010)

I agree with some of the other posters - FK1000 is superb value for money and looks great on light colours. I also use it on the wheels - brake dust comes off with a pressure washer and minimal agitation. Great product.


----------



## jonjay (Feb 28, 2008)

Having used many many many different products from waxes / sealants/ coatings I cant help but think CarLack 68 AIO or Long Life is truly brilliant at the price point.


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

jonjay said:


> Having used many many many different products from waxes / sealants/ coatings I cant help but think CarLack 68 AIO or Long Life is truly brilliant at the price point.


Pretty sure Polished Bliss recommended Carlack for those looking for a Werkstatt alternative.


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

Just tried Megs Fast finish. Trust me. Its very good. An Absolute doddle to use too. Easier than opti seal.


----------



## gareth_j (May 26, 2018)

Seems like FK is the one for durability but if you want something that is a doddle to apply. Auto Finesse Tough Coat, 30% off on the AF website too.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

Menzeena power lock


----------



## Dode (Jun 13, 2013)

steelghost said:


> This is a great shout - or you could go with Serious Performance Ultra Gloss Show Detailer V3 as an alternative to the FK#425. Either way will look ace on light colours.


Serious Performance Ultra Gloss Show Detailer V3 works very well on my car. My favourite product at the moment.


----------



## mwad (Mar 4, 2011)

PWOOD said:


> Pretty sure Polished Bliss recommended Carlack for those looking for a Werkstatt alternative.


Yep. I'm very impressed with this stuff on white


----------



## gareth_j (May 26, 2018)

PWOOD said:


> Pretty sure Polished Bliss recommended Carlack for those looking for a Werkstatt alternative.


They Also recommend AF TC for white

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

